# Gimp, Easytag - auch aus KMenü auf deutsch starten?

## donatz

Hallo *,

ich komme einfach nicht weiter, trotz der ganzen Postings und Doku:

Wenn ich z.B das Prog Gimp oder Easytag unter KDE von der Konsole aus starte ist alles wunderbar, sprich in deutsch. Starte ich aber eines dieser beiden Prog über das KMenü, starten die Prog auf englisch (starten auch auf englisch über [Alt]+[F2]).

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie ich es einstellen muss das die Prog auch unter KMenü bzw. [Alt]+[F2] auf deutsch starten?

Meine locale

```

$ locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

Meine .bashrc

```

cat .bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.  So make sure this doesn't display

# anything or bad things will happen !

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Put your fun stuff here.

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

#LANG="de_DE@euro"

```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!   :Wink: 

cu,

donatz

----------

## firefly

ich vermute das du dich über KDM anmeldest.

Sicher das die .bashrc ausgewertet wird, wenn du dich über KDM anmeldest?

Denn die .bashrc wird nicht ausgeführt/ausgewertet, wenn du dich anmeldest.

Anstelle von der .bashrc wird die datei .bash_profile, wenn vorhanden, ausgeführt.

----------

## donatz

ja ich melde mich über KDM an.

Meine .bashrc wird ausgeführt, da bin ich mir sicher. Ich habe darin noch ne Anweisung auf meine Alias-Datei 

```

#aliase

source /etc/aliase

```

und meine Aliase für die Konsole funktionieren wunderbar  :Wink:  (Hab die Zeile hierfür nur nicht mit ins Posting übernommen)

Eine .bash_profile gibt es zudem:

```

cat .bash_profile

# /etc/skel/.bash_profile

# This file is sourced by bash for login shells.  The following line

# runs your .bashrc and is recommended by the bash info pages.

[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc

```

----------

## firefly

 *donatz wrote:*   

> ja ich melde mich über KDM an.
> 
> Meine .bashrc wird ausgeführt, da bin ich mir sicher. Ich habe darin noch ne Anweisung auf meine Alias-Datei 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

öhm die .bashrc wird jedesmal aufgerufen, wenn du ein Terminalemulation program wie xterm, konsole und co startest  :Wink:  also muss das nichts heißen.

 *donatz wrote:*   

> Eine .bash_profile gibt es zudem:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat .bash_profile
> ...

 

hmm dann sollte eigentlich gimp auch die exportierten locale verwenden.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *donatz wrote:*   

> Meine .bashrc
> 
> ```
> 
> cat .bashrc
> ...

 

genau hier liegt wahrscheinlich der Fehler. Du hast die Variablen für die Sprache zu weit unten in der .bashrc stehen. So werden die Variablen nur gesetzt, wenn du eine interaktive shell startest. Setze die beiden Variablen vor die Zeile if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then und Gimp, Easytag & Co. sollten auch auf deutsch gestartet werden.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Max Steel

Soweit ich weiß muss in der /etc/env.d/02locale oder so die GDM_LANG gesetzt werden, damit gtk basierte Progs das übernehmen.

laut:

Gentoo-wiki Deutsche Lokalisierung

----------

## donatz

das ist es leider irgendwie alles nichts....

wie ich das jetzt bereinigen konnte war ne Datei

```

~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

```

dann klappt das alles wunderbar. Ich hatte zwar mal hier nen Rüfel bekommen, man solle nicht systemweit auf deutsch umstellen....aber wenn`s nicht anders geht?   :Wink: 

Ich bin natürlich auch weiterhin für Tipps und Hilfe dankbar, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee wie man das nicht mit der "Holzhammer-Methode und systemweit" lösen kann?

Vielen Dank!

cu,

donatz

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

IMHO wird bei GTK nicht LANG sondern LANGUAGE ausgwertet.

Mit folgenden Test kann man dies recht einfach prüfen:

```

LANGUAGE=en_US; gimp -> startet gimp mit englischer Sprache

LANGUAGE=de_AT; gimp -> startet gimp mit deutscher Sprache

LANG=en_US; gimp = keine Auswirkung

```

Selbst hab ich in /etc/env.d/02locale diese beiden Einträge:

```

LANG="de_AT.utf8"

LANGUAGE="de_AT.utf8"

```

Gimp bzw. GTK-basierende Programme werden (sofern Übersetzung vorhanden) mit deutscher Sprache gestartet.

lg

----------

## donatz

hatte jetzt mal nur 

```

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

```

in die /etc/env.d/02locale eingetragen. Nach nem

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

und neuem login.....alles wieder auf englisch   :Shocked: 

also wieder alles zurück auf 

```

# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

....und gut isses wieder *tz-tz-tz*

ich verstehe aber deinen Verdacht @ Fabiolla. Dieses Verhalten kann man wunderbar beim Starten aus ner Konsole beobachten. Für locale scheints aber nicht zu gelten. Wieso wissen die gentoo-Götter (wobei ich denen aber um Gottest Willen nix schlechtes will   :Laughing:   )

thx!

cu,

donatz

----------

